# Florianópolis l Centro Histórico da capital catarinense



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*FLORIANÓPOLIS - SANTA CATARINA*

Olá foristas. Trago a vocês um pouco do Centro Histórico de Florianópolis. A capital catarinense possui um centro vasto em abairramento (delimitações oficiais), que pegam muitas áreas de residência e comércio de classe meédia e média alta. Essas serão temas do segundo thread. 

O primeiro mostrarei o comércio no Centro Hstórico, variado, e vocês vão comprovar como o CH de Florianópolis está bem. Mesmo nas áreas de comércio mais popular o padrão de conservação das edificações é satisfatório, em que pese algumas paletas berrantes de cores. Além disso a região passou por boas qualificações, como a recuperação da Ponte Hercílio Luz e o novo Largo da Alfândega.

01
IMG_20210217_161841 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20191028_170514754_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20191028_172902236_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20191228_094845 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20191228_095033 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20191228_095146 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20191228_095430 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20191228_095502 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20191228_095721 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20191228_095856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20191228_100223 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20191228_101030 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13 Ponte Hercílio Luz
IMG_20200205_163339 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20200205_164207 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20200205_164359 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20200205_165533 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20210217_143150 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20210217_143152 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20210217_143448 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210217_143503 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20210217_143534 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210217_143547 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210217_143615 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20210217_143627 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20210217_143652 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26

IMG_20210217_143741 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20210217_143923 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20210217_144116 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29 Calçadões comerciais
IMG_20210217_144628 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20210217_144637 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20210217_144650 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20210217_144701 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20210217_144725 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20210217_144818 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20210217_144840 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20210217_144920 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20210217_145000 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20210217_145036 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20210217_145136 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20210217_145144 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20210217_145209 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20210217_145228 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20210217_145232 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44 Mercado Público
IMG_20210217_145302 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20210217_145416 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46 Largo da Alfândega
IMG_20210217_145449 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20210217_145453 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20210217_145509 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20210217_145556 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20210217_145608 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20210217_145652 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20210217_145751 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20210217_145752 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20210217_145832 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20210217_145844 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20210217_150026 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20210217_150111 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20210217_150130 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20210217_150147 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20210217_150245 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20210217_150249 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20210217_150304 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20210217_150313 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20210217_150339 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20210217_150341 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20210217_150348 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20210217_150558 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20210217_150634 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20210217_150652 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20210217_150707 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20210217_150715 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20210217_150721 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20210217_150840 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20210217_151056 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20210217_151102 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20210217_151505 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20210217_151620 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20210217_151726 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20210217_151838 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20210217_151851 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20210217_152035 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20210217_152050 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20210217_152146 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20210217_152218 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20210217_152250 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210217_152308 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20210217_152332 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20210217_152339 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20210217_152603 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20210217_152648 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20210217_152704 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92Praça Getúlio Vargas
IMG_20210217_152754 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20210217_152827 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20210217_152858 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20210217_160502 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20210217_160734 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20210217_160930 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20210217_161019 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20210217_161139 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_20210217_161221 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Só estive em Floripa uma única vez! Claro que quero retornar novamente! 
Essa parte mostrada do thread eu não conheci porque fiquei nos Ingleses. Gostei muito das fotos! 

Ice, fotografa bem e é cirúrgico nos ângulos!
Parabéns, meu amigo, por mais um belo thread com a sua marca! :applause:


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

A foto 98 é a que ficou melhor. 👀


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Show! Floripa possui um centro imponente e bem cuidado!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ice, dá gosto de acompanhar um thread seu. Sério. 

O Centro histórico de Florianópolis tem muuuito a melhorar. A fiação área berrando em algumas fotos, o descaso com parte do patrimônio histórico, a certa falta de padronização do aparelho urbano, as pichações e a tua bem pontuada paleta de cores de gosto duvidoso deixam claro esse quadro. 

Mas de certa forma dá orgulho de ver algumas intervenções. Está saindo muito projeto bom pra essa parte da cidade e estão sabendo trabalhar muito bem a conservação do acervo histórico com o oferecimento de novas opções de lazer e viver. 

Esses dias estava conversando com um senhor de Caxias do Sul e estava ele a me contar os motivos pelos quais resolveu trocar seu imóvel num balneário do norte da Ilha pela região central. Detalhe que ele não é morador, só vem pra cá pra passear. Mas disse que estava apaixonado pela nova "fase" do centro e que as opções dali o fizeram desistir da praia para poder curtir essa parte da cidade. Sendo Florianópolis uma opção de veraneio, confesso que fique um tanto quanto surpreso com a escolha, mas fiquei feliz ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## woody82 (Nov 3, 2011)

Estou com saudade de andar pelo Centro. Depois da pandemia nunca mais aconteceu. As fotos ficaram lindas, sobretudo por esse belo céu azul. O centro de Floripa tem um potencial imenso. Ele claramente teve um grande upgrade com investimentos público e privados nos últimos anos, mas falta ampliar consideravelmente a fiação subterrânea e uns retrofits de alguns prédios das décadas de 70 e 80 também viriam a calhar. De qualquer forma, em que pesem estas ausência, o centro de Florianópolis está se firmando como uma área cada vez melhor para se morar e, portanto, mais cara também.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Das três capitais do Sul, Floripa é a única que não conheço. Espero conhecê-la quando for possível.
O Centro Histórico aparente estar em boa conservação e possuir belos prédios.

Parabéns, Ice!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Adorei as fotos. Muito difícil vermos publicações da Florianópolis histórica, sempre só praia e construções contemporâneas. Parabéns, mostrou o típico lado de histórica cidade litorânea brasileira com suas construções neo coloniais e aquela pegada caiçara.


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Lindo demais!!! 
História e cultura, os prédios históricos no geral estão bem cuidados e pintados.
Sem falar na limpeza das ruas, se tratando do centro da um orgulho.
Parabéns como sempre pelas fotos e aguardando já a parte 2.


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

Excelente thread! Lindas imagens como sempre, Ice! 

👏👏


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado pessoal. Depois respondo um a um.


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Incrível, muito bem cuidado! Embora eu tenha visto já imagens da implosão do La Porta, uma perda para o patrimônio histórico da cidade, o que resta parece estar em excelentes condições. Floripa realmente é uma capital belíssima, deveria ser modelo para o resto do país em muitos aspectos de urbanismo.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Bela Floripa, um centro histórico fantástico, o contraste entre o moderno e o antigo, to igual o Lucas, das capitais Sulistas é a única que não conheço, belo thread Ice, parabéns !


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

O centro de Floripa está muito bem cuidado e suas fotos são excelentes, Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Só estive em Floripa uma única vez! Claro que quero retornar novamente!
> Essa parte mostrada do thread eu não conheci porque fiquei nos Ingleses. Gostei muito das fotos!
> 
> Ice, fotografa bem e é cirúrgico nos ângulos!
> Parabéns, meu amigo, por mais um belo thread com a sua marca! :applause:


Tem de vir novamente conhecer essa parte. É a alma de Florianópolis. Volte sempre Emanuel!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Inconfidente said:


> A foto 98 é a que ficou melhor. 👀


hahahahahhahahha


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Nat_Mac said:


> Show! Floripa possui um centro imponente e bem cuidado!


Obrigado Nat_Mac!!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Ice, dá gosto de acompanhar um thread seu. Sério.
> 
> O Centro histórico de Florianópolis tem muuuito a melhorar. A fiação área berrando em algumas fotos, o descaso com parte do patrimônio histórico, a certa falta de padronização do aparelho urbano, as pichações e a tua bem pontuada paleta de cores de gosto duvidoso deixam claro esse quadro.
> 
> ...


Interessante. Eu sendo sincero acho o Centro e adjascências a melhor parte de Florianópolis. É bonito, charmoso, acessível ao pedestre - você pode ter uma vida pedonal tranquila ali. Praias não ligo tanto. Tem esse plus, até porque Floripa é Floripa.

Existe coisas a se melhorar? Claro que sim, mas não se compara a média brasileira - está muito acima. A fiação subterrânea ajudaria demais, junto com arborização, materiais melhores nas calçadas, e mais vida à noite (esses dias cruzei pela Conselheiro Mafra a noite e achei meio assustador). 

Muito obrigado pelo comentário. Dá gosto fazer thread assim, com comentários extensos e detalhados como o seu. Um abraço!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

woody82 said:


> Estou com saudade de andar pelo Centro. Depois da pandemia nunca mais aconteceu. As fotos ficaram lindas, sobretudo por esse belo céu azul. O centro de Floripa tem um potencial imenso. Ele claramente teve um grande upgrade com investimentos público e privados nos últimos anos, mas falta ampliar consideravelmente a fiação subterrânea e uns retrofits de alguns prédios das décadas de 70 e 80 também viriam a calhar. De qualquer forma, em que pesem estas ausência, o centro de Florianópolis está se firmando como uma área cada vez melhor para se morar e, portanto, mais cara também.


Eu fui a Florianópolis muitas vezes depois de estourar a maldita pandemia de covid 19, mas não tinha andado no Centrão ainda. Fiz esses dias e resolvi fotografar. 

Andando com pressa a gente não repara no valor arquitetônico de cada coisa, mas num olhar mais apurado é um Centro com potencial a ser charmoso. A Felipe Schimidt tem casarões belíssimos. Eu poria outros revestimentos nos passeios a esses blocos, mas mesmo eles estão bem assentados. 

Obrigado Woody!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Das três capitais do Sul, Floripa é a única que não conheço. Espero conhecê-la quando for possível.
> O Centro Histórico aparente estar em boa conservação e possuir belos prédios.
> 
> Parabéns, Ice!


Ta convidado meu amigo. Imbituba dista 80 km de Florianópolis e em uma hora e meia vence-se o trajeto. Venha visitar! Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado, Arqvini!


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Gostei! Bem cuidado, alguns lugares que passam a sensação de conjunto arquitetônico antigo harmônico.

Eu tenho a 'polêmica' opinião de que alguns blocos baixos deveriam ser "convertidos" em arquitetura colonial fake. Simples, sem exageros, quase só janelinha com madeira e telha, mas algo para harmonizar melhor o conjunto e "fechar" o visual de quarteirão antigo.

Adoro seus threads, me lembram o auge do SSC, quando sempre havia novos tópicos de fotos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Bruno BHZ said:


> Gostei! Bem cuidado, alguns lugares que passam a sensação de conjunto arquitetônico antigo harmônico.
> 
> Eu tenho a 'polêmica' opinião de que alguns blocos baixos deveriam ser "convertidos" em arquitetura colonial fake. Simples, sem exageros, quase só janelinha com madeira e telha, mas algo para harmonizar melhor o conjunto e "fechar" o visual de quarteirão antigo.
> 
> Adoro seus threads, me lembram o auge do SSC, quando sempre havia novos tópicos de fotos.


Concordo, em partes da cidade não vejo com maus olhos não. Nada exagerado, mas que reconduzisse a leitura da quadra a ambiência original. 

Obrigado Bruno! Abração!


----------



## FLN105 (Mar 7, 2021)

Uma pena o Centro de Florianópolis em sua grande parte sofrer com poluição visual, sendo a maior parte dele sem fiação aterrada, além da notória falta de arborização. Outro problema é o comercio informal, especialmente de imigrantes haitianos. O que salvou de não haver tantos comércios fechados no centro histórico foi que em SC o governador desistiu de ficar impondo lockdown como vem sendo feito principalmente em São Paulo.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, Ice!
Floripa me traz boas recordações sempre...
Sou apaixonada pela ponte Hercílio Luz e aquele igrejinha da foto 4.
Belas fotos como sempre, migo...
Vou ver a continuação!

Bjks!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Oi, Ice!
> Floripa me traz boas recordações sempre...
> Sou apaixonada pela ponte Hercílio Luz e aquele igrejinha da foto 4.
> Belas fotos como sempre, migo...
> ...


Tem de vir mais vezes. E conhecer Imbituba! Esteja intimada hahahaha

Beijos Dea!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😂 que medo...
😘😘


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Prestigiando!
Só vim porque o autor do thread me obrigou a comentar.


Brincadeiras a parte, gostei muito. O centro de Floripa ta acima da média. Poucos defeitos.


----------

